# Tid 172



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

TID 172 leaving Harwich Haven 07/08/05
Built 1946 as Martello, now restored and steaming.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice photo David, I see the sun was shining on Sunday unlike when I saw her on Saturday (see preserved forum)


----------

